# VK| Product reviews, tutorials and unboxings thread



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/7/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


>



@Oceanic Vapes


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/7/21)

havent tried that yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/21)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

